# shop location



## emcaster83 (Jul 22, 2008)

tommy where is your shop in wilmington? im here at camp lejeune and looking for a good place to get gear


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

EC83,

I don't have a "store front" business. I strickly sell from my website. If you come to Wilmington let me know and we'll try to meet up.

Tommy


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Tommy, is the Uptide for spinng or casting?


----------



## emcaster83 (Jul 22, 2008)

*thanks*

good to go thanks tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

smoldrn,

I have the Uptide in blank only right now. It can be built either spinning or casting.

Tommy


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

sent ya a pm


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

When did you move the shop out of the mall?
charlie


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

big brother said:


> When did you move the shop out of the mall?
> charlie


That mall rent was killin me....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

you do too have a shop..



Ye Ole Shoppe Silverado


----------

